# Led All In One Tank?



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

Hi,
I'm looking at upgrading from my Aqua One 620 and I would love to get a nice LED one (cheaper to run and I have heard you dont need to replace the lights as often)

So far the tank I really like is the http://www.auburnaquarium.com.au/product.php?id_product=449 Juwel Vision in the 180L or 260L but its normal fluro. lighting.

Does anyone know of similar all in one tanks with LED lighting?


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I know of Marineland BIO-Wheel LED Aquarium Kit there are others. We are seeing more and more LED lighting. I would venture to say in 5 year it will be standard equipment.

R


----------



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

Wow thats a nice looking tank I dont think I have seen those ones before


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

I have the mainland bio-wheel 29 gallon kit, and I tried to grow plants in it but it didn't work for me, so I just did a african tank. I assume that you want a planted tank? But over all, it's a nice tank.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i like mr.aqua rimless tanks with finnex fugeray led lights.they are not all-in-one tanks. big fan of the fugerays though, at 7000k they are great for low to medium light plants.


----------



## sliderdkp (Aug 8, 2013)

Fluval makes a very nice, expandable LED light strip.


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

sponge1234 said:


> I have the mainland bio-wheel 29 gallon kit, and I tried to grow plants in it but it didn't work for me, so I just did a african tank. I assume that you want a planted tank? But over all, it's a nice tank.


I have the same tank in a 20 gallon. The led lighting is useless for plants as said. I ended up getting a glass lid and a dual t5ho fixture.


----------



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

I cant seem to find those tanks in the shops near me


----------

